# larger-than-life = που ξεπερνά τα ανθρώπινα μέτρα, που κάνει την υπέρβαση | πληθωρικός | επιβλητικός, εντυπωσιακός



## nickel (Mar 2, 2011)

Πληθωρικός; Υπερφυσικός; Και τι άλλο;

*larger-than-life* (not comparable)
1. Of greater size or magnitude than is naturally or normally the case.
* 1838, Charles Dickens, _Nicholas Nickleby_, ch. 30,
_Miss Snevellicci's papa looked very big indeed—several sizes larger than life._
* 1849, Herman Melville, _Redburn: His First Voyage_, ch. 31,
_At uniform intervals round the base of the pedestal, four naked figures in chains, somewhat larger than life, are seated in various attitudes of humiliation and despair._
2. (idiomatic, usually of a person) Very imposing, renowned, or impressively influential.  
* 1988, Joyce Carol Oates, "Intellectual Seduction: Meeting with Gorbachev," _New York Times_, 3 Jan., p. SM16,
_This is a person of surpassing integrity; a man of the utmost sincerity; somewhat larger than life, perhaps._
* 2007, Orville Schell, "Person of the Year Runners-up: Hu Jintao," _Time_, 31 Dec.,
_Nor has he cultivated the kind of flamboyant style with which his country became well acquainted in larger-than-life leaders from Chiang Kai-shek to Mao Zedong and Deng Xiaoping._
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Larger_than_life​
Θα λέγατε ότι το «μεγαλύτερος από τη ζωή» είναι αγγλισμός; 
Όπως στον χτεσινό Πρετεντέρη:
Είναι άνθρωποι σαν όλους τους άλλους, µε δυνατότητες και αδυναμίες, οι οποίοι κατορθώνουν (συχνά για ανεξήγητους λόγους...) να αποδειχθούν την κρίσιμη στιγμή «μεγαλύτεροι από τη ζωή» και να εµπνεύσουν ή να ενσαρκώσουν την προσπάθεια όλων των άλλων. 

(Κάπου στον Πρετ. μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για το κλασικό «να κάνουν την υπέρβαση».)


----------



## unique (Mar 2, 2011)

Νομίζω ναι. Στον Έλληνα αναγνώστη το "μεγαλύτερος από τη ζωή" δεν λέει σπουδαία πράγματα, μάλλον ξενίζει. Γιατί είναι συνηθισμένος σε αντίστοιχες φράσεις που έχουν επικρατήσει, όπως το "κάνω την υπέρβαση" που ορθά αναφέρεις ή το "ξεπερνώ τον εαυτό μου". Στην πρώτη περίπτωση μαζί με το πληθωρικός θα ταίριαζε το "μεγαλύτερος από το φυσικό (ή κανονικό) μέγεθος". Το υπερφυσικός μάλλον είναι υπερβολικό, είναι κάτι που υπερβαίνει και τη φύση. Άλλωστε υπάρχει ειδική λέξη γι' αυτό. Οι συνυποδηλώσεις του larger-than-life στη δεύτερη περίπτωση περιλαμβάνουν και το "ξεχωρίζω", κάτι πολύ επικίνδυνο για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα.


----------



## unique (Mar 2, 2011)

να προσθέσω και το "να υπερβούν τα ανθρώπινα".


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2013)

Στα σημερινά μου μεζεδάκια υπάρχει και το:
Ο Αλέξης Παπαχελάς στην Καθημερινή αποχαιρετάει τον μεγάλο Τούρκο δημοσιογράφο Μεχμέτ Αλί Μπιράντ, που πέθανε προχτές, και καταλήγει: ήταν αυτό που λέμε «πιο μεγάλος και από την ίδια τη ζωή». Δεν το λέμε όμως, δηλαδή δεν το λέμε εμείς. Το λένε οι Αγγλοσάξονες, και συγκεκριμένα λένε larger than life.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 19, 2013)

Νίκο (Σαραντάκο) ευχαριστώ που ανάστησες το νήμα γιατί έχω μια μεγάλη ένσταση στο _πληθωρικός _που δόθηκε ως ερμηνεία.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, larger than life φιγούρα δεν είναι ο πληθωρικός. Είναι αυτός που βγαίνει από τα πλαίσια, που ξεχειλίζει από τα όρια της μετριότητας, που το μπόι του ξεπερνάει τα τετριμμένα. Ο μη μετρήσιμος, ο μη κατατάξιμος ως σύνολο. 
Πληθωρικός είναι κάποιος που οι πράξεις και τα λόγια του είναι γεμάτα υπερβολή, που, ναι μεν ξεχειλίζει, συχνά όμως χωρίς ουσία.

Για παράδειγμα, πληθωρικός είναι ο Κραουνάκης. Larger than life ήταν ο Όρσον Γουέλς.

Να ξανακάναμε ένα μπρεϊνστόρμι για τον όρο ή οι υπόλοιποι συμφωνούν με τον πληθωρικό;


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2013)

Να το ξανασυζητήσουμε λοιπόν. Αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα πρέπει να αποκλείσουμε εντελώς το _πληθωρικός_ σαν κακόσημο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2013)

Για να αποφύγουμε τους τεράστιους δείκτες μπλα μπλα, τι λέτε για το: 

*προμηθεϊκός*: 2. (μτφ.) χαρακτηρισμός για κτ. που (φαίνεται να) ξεπερνάει σε μέγεθος, δύναμη, έκταση τα ανθρώπινα μέτρα, τιτάνιος (ΛΚΝ)


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2013)

Σαφέστατα αγγλισμός, που δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτε στα ελληνικά (Τι μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερο από τη ζωή; Μπορεί να επιδέχεται σύγκριση η ζωή, η ζωή αφηρημένα, με ένα πλάσμα της;). Όπως πολύ σωστά ειπώθηκε, η φράση είναι ελλειπτική, υπονοεί larger than life-size, σημαίνει, σαν τα αγάλματα, μέγεθος μεγαλύτερο από το φυσιολογικό του ανθρώπου. Στην τέχνη το λένε «υπερφυσικό», εμείς ας το πούμε και «με μέγεθος πάνω απ' τ' ανθρώπινα».


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2013)

Το δικό μου πρόβλημα με το _προμηθεϊκός_ είναι ότι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε πολύ να μην μπερδευτούν οι προκαταλήψεις του αναγνώστη στην προσπάθεια να περιγράψουμε κάτι: τι νομίζει ο αναγνώστης για το _προμηθεϊκός_; Γιατί, αν πιστεύει ότι θα πρέπει να περιγράφει την προσωπικότητα του Προμηθέα, την «ύβρι» ή τη μεγαλομανία ή την πρόκληση προς τους θεούς / την εξουσία, εκεί μπορεί να μπερδευτούμε ακόμα περισσότερο απ' όσο μας μπερδεύει ο _πληθωρικός_. Σε μερικά παραδείγματα χρήσης που κοίταξα, καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει ο συντάκτης από την παρέα που βάζει στον _προμηθεϊκό_:


Κανένας συγγραφέας στον εικοστό αιώνα δεν άγγιξε τέτοια φήμη, δεν ξεπέρασε τόσα όρια, όσο ο Ρούσντι, δεν αισθάνθηκε τόσο μεγαλομανής και προμηθεϊκός.
Η μνήμη ανέτρεξε στους ίδιους εκείνους χώρους και τις στιγμές, όπου προμηθεϊκός και υπερήφανος ο Υπαρχηγός της ΕΟΚΑ,
Ο Κωνσταντίνος Δεσποτόπουλος ωστόσο, πάντα προμηθεϊκός και στο συγγραφικό του έργο και καινοτόμος όσο και βαθιά πολιτικός 
Ένας "προμηθεϊκός" τύπος, ο Αγκίρε, αυτονομείται από τον στρατό του Πιζάρο και με ανταρσία ανακηρύσσεται αρχηγός της ομάδας
H «μπλε πολυκατοικία», το 1933, ήταν ένας προμηθεϊκός όγκος ανάμεσα στα μικρά διώροφα σπιτάκια των Eξαρχείων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2013)

Σωστές οι ενστάσεις ως προς το τι καταλαβαίνει ο αναγνώστης, αλλά τότε δεν είναι σαν να καταδικάζουμε μια δεύτερη, σπάνια, αλλά υπαρκτή και λεξικογραφημένη μεταφορική χρήση στην υπερορία των λόγιων κειμένων;

Και πόσο συνηθισμένο είναι αυτό το larger than life έξω και πέρα από κείμενα εξυμνητικά για ανθρώπους ή για πράξεις έξω από το συνηθισμένο, την καθημερινότητα, τον μέσο όρο; Πράξεις αντάξιες όχι ανθρώπων αλλά ημίθεων; Ε, πόσα επίθετα από ημίθεους έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας και υπάρχει, ίσως, άλλο πιο κατάλληλο ανάμεσά τους;


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2013)

Στα δικά μου τ' αυτιά, πάντως, δεν χτυπάει αρνητικά το "πληθωρικός" (ούτε κι ο Κραουνάκης, πρέπει να πω). Το he was a larger-than-life figure θα το έλεγα "ήταν πληθωρική προσωπικότητα". Αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο του Παπαχελά, το βρίσκω να μην ταιριάζει.

Ο Άγγελος (που είναι μεταφραστής) έγραψε προ ολίγου στο μπλογκ μου: “larger than life” σημαίνει κυριολεκτικά “μεγαλύτερος από το φυσικό μέγεθος“, μορφή δηλαδή εντυπωσιακή, “γίγας” με τη μεταφορική έννοια.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 19, 2013)

Τιτανοτεράστιος. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 19, 2013)

sarant said:


> Ο Άγγελος (που είναι μεταφραστής) έγραψε προ ολίγου στο μπλογκ μου: “larger than life” σημαίνει κυριολεκτικά “μεγαλύτερος από το φυσικό μέγεθος“, μορφή δηλαδή εντυπωσιακή, “γίγας” με τη μεταφορική έννοια.



Μ' αρέσει το γίγας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 19, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Τιτανοτεράστιος. :)


Με (μισο)πρόλαβες, ετοιμαζόμουν να πω "*τεράστιος*". 

Και το *τιτάνιος*, που αναφέρθηκε παρεμπιπτόντως παραπάνω (στο σχόλιο με τον ορισμό του "προμηθεϊκός", το οποίο θα έλεγα να χρησιμοποιούμε με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη, όπως λέει κι ο Νίκελ) καλό είναι, αλλά έχει μια ελαφριά υπερβολή που αγγίζει τα όρια του αστείου (αναλόγως τον τρόπο που θα το χρησιμοποιήσουμε, βέβαια).


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2013)

Μπορούμε πάντοτε να χρησιμοποιούμε και άλλες λεξούλες που δίνουν ένταση. Δηλαδή, στο άρθρο για τον Μπιράντ, θα μπορούσε ο Παπαχελάς να τελειώνει κάπως σαν "Ήταν ένας πραγματικός γίγας", αντί αυτό που έβαλε.


----------



## Themis (Jan 19, 2013)

Για θετικό χαρακτηρισμό προσώπου παίζουν και τα: μεγάλου διαμετρήματος/ βεληνεκούς/ εμβέλειας, με μεγάλο (πολιτικό κτλ.) ανάστημα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Τιτανοτεράστιος. :)


Και http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4173


----------



## pontios (Jan 19, 2013)

unique said:


> να προσθέσω και το "να υπερβούν τα ανθρώπινα".



Αυτό ακούγεται σαν το "θρυλικός";
-ή -ό [θrilikós] Ε1 : που κινείται στην περιοχή του θρύλου: H θρυλική προσωπικότητα του Mεγάλου Aλεξάνδρου. || που λόγω των εκπληκτικών επιδόσεών του έχει περιβληθεί από μεγάλη αίγλη: Θρυλικό πρόσωπο. ~ ήρωας. Θρυλικό κατόρθωμα.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> Για θετικό χαρακτηρισμό προσώπου παίζουν και τα: μεγάλου διαμετρήματος/ βεληνεκούς/ εμβέλειας, με μεγάλο (πολιτικό κτλ.) ανάστημα.



μεγάλο εκτόπισμα;


----------



## cougr (Jan 20, 2013)

Να συμπληρώσω ότι ενώ το «_larger than life_» ενίοτε χρησιμοποιείται εναλλακτικά με το «_larger than life size_», δεν εννοεί πάντα το γιγαντιαίο ή το τεράστιο κτλ. Για παράδειγμα, πολλά «_larger than life/life size_» πορτρέτα είναι μόνο ελάχιστα μεγαλύτερα από το φυσικό μέγεθος του υποκειμένου που απεικονίζουν.

Επί τη ευκαιρία προσθέτω και αυτό το απόσπασμα το οποίο δείχνει το εύρος της έννοιας του «_larger than life_»

What exactly does “larger-than-life” mean when applied to the stories we write?

Posted By AnneMarie on February 22, 2009

To answer this question, I went online and looked up the definition of larger-than-life, and here is what I found: Greater, grander, etc. than most others of its kind (YourDictionary.com); Of greater size or magnitude than is naturally or normally the case (allwords.com); of the sort legends are made of (Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary); very imposing or impressive; surpassing the ordinary (especially in size or scale); “an epic voyage”; “of heroic proportions”; “heroic sculpture” (wordnet-online.com).

Notice the recurring use of the adjective heroic. Interesting. We write about heroes and heroines, don’t we? Then I looked up epic: a long narrative poem telling of a hero’s deeds (wordnet-online.com). Whoa. That got the old brain churning. We write about heroes’ and heroines’ journeys of growth and discovery in life, romance and love.

So what does “larger-than-life” really mean in regards to our stories?

Well, it doesn’t mean our heroines have to be Wonder Woman or Super Mom, and our heroes don’t have to be Spiderman or as rich as Bill Gates. At least they don’t unless our stories require them to be.

I once attended a workshop where the instructor put it like this: Larger-than-life means that our characters do things we’re not brave enough to do in real life, and they say things we would never have the courage to say. Readers want to identify with the characters they read about, but they want more. They want the heroes and heroines to be bolder and more daring than they are themselves; they want them to be fearless and to stand up to the villains of the world. It’s as simple as that.



Και τελειώνω με μία ερώτηση. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι ο Τσώρτσιλ ήταν σαμιαμίδι, πώς θα μεταφράζατε το «_larger than life_» στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα το οποίο προέρχεται από μία βιβλιοκρισία του βιβλίου _Mr.Churchill's secretary _της συγγραφέως _Susan Elia Macneal_;
_
MacNeal paints the *larger-than-life* Churchill in all his charismatic, bullying, brilliant dimensions. You’ll feel like you have been pulled back in time to a country that faces imminent destruction unless everyone acts with great courage for God and Country. _


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2013)

Συμφωνώ, cougr, και ωραία η παρέμβαση. Πρόσθεσε λοιπόν στο καλάθι: *ηρωικών διαστάσεων* μορφή / προσωπικότητα. Και για τα αγάλματα λέμε «σε ηρωικό μέγεθος» (για τη στάση του αγάλματος λένε «σε ηρωική στάση»).

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο Τσώρτσιλ δεν ήταν καθόλου «σαμιαμίδι». Η εικόνα του ήταν ενός εύσωμου (και όσο γερνούσε παχύσαρκου) ανθρώπου, με ύψος, όπως βλέπω εδώ, 1,69 με 1,70 μ., δηλαδή κανονικός, και με τα μέτρα της εποχής του μάλίστα ακόμα περισσότερο. Ώστε όχι μόνο λόγω της προσωπικότητάς του αλλά και λόγω της εικόνας του σώματός του δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι περνούσε απαρατήρητος. Αν δεν ήταν ο Τσώρτσιλ larger than life, τότε ποιος ήταν; 

Ειδικά για τον Τσώρτσιλ θα έλεγα «τόσο μεγάλος που δεν χωρούσε στην εικόνα» (μεταφορικά).


----------



## cougr (Jan 20, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση Earion.

Όσο για τον Τσώρτσιλ, έτσι όπως τον έβλεπα σε φωτογραφίες πάντα τον θεωρούσα ως άνδρα μικρού αναστήματος. Εξ ου το σαμιαμίδι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2013)

Ο οποίος Τσόρτσιλ, αυτός κι αν ήταν πάντα μια πληθωρική παρουσία. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 20, 2013)

Το "*επικός*" το αναφέραμε; Για ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μόνο, θα έλεγα, δεν είναι πασπαρτού.


----------



## Themis (Jan 20, 2013)

Ο ορισμός απ' τον οποίο ξεκινήσαμε:
2. (idiomatic, usually of a person) Very imposing, renowned, or impressively influential.
Στο Collins-Cobuild:
If you say that someone or something is larger than life you mean that they appear or behave in a way that seems more exaggerated or important than usual _...not that we should expect all good publishers to be larger than life... Nobody takes seriously the improbable storylines and larger than life characters._
Στο Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English:
someone who is larger than life is very amusing or exciting in an attractive way
Στο Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary & Thesaurus:
If someone is larger than life, they attract a lot of attention because they are more exciting or interesting than most people_Most characters in his films are somewhat larger than life._
Στο Dictionary.com:
exceedingly imposing, impressive, or memorable, especially in appearance or forcefulness: _a larger-than-life leader. _

Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως κάποιοι τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιοι χαρακτηρισμοί είναι παρατραβηγμένοι _σαν γενικές αποδόσεις_.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως κάποιοι τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιοι χαρακτηρισμοί είναι παρατραβηγμένοι σαν γενικές αποδόσεις.


Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αυτοί οι χαρακτηρισμοί μόνο χιουμοριστικά μπορούν να δοθούν. Άντε, το πολύ σαρκαστικά. Όχι για να αποδώσουν τον όρο που εξετάζουμε. Δεν μπορείς, για παράδειγμα, να πεις ότι ο Λένιν ή ο Τρότσκι ή ο Κεμάλ Ατατούρκ ή, ακόμα ακόμα, ο Λόρενς της Αραβίας ήταν τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιες μορφές. Εκτός αν θέλεις να τους χλευάσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι διαθέτουμε αρκετά επίθετα για την κατά περίπτωση απόδοση του larger than life (που, παρεμπιπτόντως, υπάρχει και στη μορφή bigger than life· δυστυχώς, η ομώνυμη ταινία μεταφράστηκε ως «Πίσω από τον καθρέφτη», άρα καμιά βοήθεια και από εκεί).

Ένα από αυτά θα θα μπορούσε να είναι και το _υπεράνθρωπος_.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2013)

...
Νομίζω ότι για ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, στη φαρέτρα μπορεί να μπει και η *επιβλητική μορφή* (και η σκέτη _*μορφή *_[SUP]2[/SUP], να κάνει παρέα στον *γίγαντα* και στον *γιγάντιο*) και η *επιβλητική παρουσία* (κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά) και η *μεγάλη προσωπικότητα* [SUP]β[/SUP] (που λέει ο Earion στο #21), με τους κατάλληλους προσδιορισμούς (της τέχνης, των γραμμάτων κλπ.)


----------



## pontios (Jan 21, 2013)

cougr said:


> Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση Earion.
> 
> Όσο για τον Τσώρτσιλ, έτσι όπως τον έβλεπα σε φωτογραφίες πάντα τον θεωρούσα ως άνδρα μικρού αναστήματος. Εξ ου το σαμιαμίδι.



Churchill was a legendary "larger-than-life" midget who continues to "cast a giant shadow". :)


----------



## cougr (Jan 21, 2013)

Το "υπέρ το δέον ~" έχει καμιά χρησιμότητα; Λέω τώρα.


----------



## Themis (Jan 21, 2013)

cougr said:


> Το "υπέρ το δέον ~" έχει καμιά χρησιμότητα; Λέω τώρα.


Όχι, γιατί το _υπέρ το δέον_ σημαίνει περισσότερο απ' όσο πρέπει, όχι περισσότερο από το κανονικό ή συνηθισμένο. Είναι δηλαδή πάντα κακόσημο, ενώ το larger than life μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι θετικός χαρακτηρισμός. Για το _υπέρ το δέον_, βλέπε και εδώ.


----------



## cougr (Jan 22, 2013)

Themis said:


> [...] Είναι δηλαδή πάντα κακόσημο [...]



Ευχαριστώ Θέμη! Αυτό δεν το γνώριζα. Ίσως παραπλανήθηκα ως προς το νόημά του από τις πολλές λανθασμένες χρήσεις που κυκλοφορούν.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2013)

Αναβίωση νήματος. Πώς θα αποδίδατε το larger than life στην παρακάτω έκφραση;

Blu-ray. It's sharper than steel. More breathtaking than flight. Larger than life.

Δηλαδή, έχουμε υποχρεωτικά σύγκριση, αφού έχουμε πρώτα sharper, μετά more breathtaking και τέλος larger than life.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

*Πιο ρεαλιστικό από την πραγματικότητα.*
(Μεγάλες λέξεις...)
*Πιο γνήσιο από το πραγματικό.*
(Πολύ γενικό, ξεφύγαμε.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 24, 2013)

Δεν έχω κάποια έμπνευση άμεσα, αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι οφείλουμε να ξεφύγουμε. 
Η ουσία εδώ δεν είναι η κυριολεξία της έκφρασης, αλλά το εγκώμιο του Blu-ray με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο αμυδρά σχετικό με το πρωτότυπο.
Οπότε, απόψε αυτοσχεδιάζουμε.


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2013)

Είναι πολύ περιοριστικό να θέλουμε σώνει και καλά σύγκριση, γιατί θα πρέπει να επινοήσουμε με τι να το συγκρίνουμε. Το μυαλό μου πάει σε άλλου είδους λύσεις ("Μια νέα διάσταση", "Πρωτοπόρο", "Στην πρωτοπορία", "Έξω απ' τα συνηθισμένα", "Ανοίγει νέους δρόμους").


----------



## bernardina (Oct 24, 2013)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Θέμη. Έτσι οι απανωτές συγκρίσεις δεν γίνονται και μονότονες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Πιο ρεαλιστικό από την πραγματικότητα.*
> (Μεγάλες λέξεις...)
> *Πιο γνήσιο από το πραγματικό.*
> (Πολύ γενικό, ξεφύγαμε.)


Στις παραπάνω αποδόσεις ερμηνεύω το _larger than life_ σαν διαφήμιση της πιστότητας με την οποία αποδίδονται οι εικόνες από την τεχνολογία του Blu-ray. Είναι σωστή η προσέγγισή μου ή να ψάχνω κι αλλού;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2013)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι εννοεί "πιο εντυπωσιακό από την πραγματικότητα". Αλλά δυστυχώς έχουμε και τον δείκτη μπλα-μπλα. Στον ίδιο χρόνο που ο σπίκερ λέει "larger than life", δηλαδή πέντε συλλαβές, εμείς πρέπει να διαβάσουμε 15 συλλαβές. Έλεος πια με την τρισχιλιετή!


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2013)

Ε τότε, Νίκελ, "Βλέπει καλύτερα απ' τα μάτια μας" :)

Αλεξάνδρα, "Πρωτοπόρο"=4 συλλαβές, "Κόβει την ανάσα"=6, "Μια νέα διάσταση"=7. Άμα λάχει, τους τρώμε και τους Άγγλους: ανπαίκταμπλ=3 1/2 "Άπαιχτο"=3. Yeah!


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

Themis said:


> Ε τότε, Νίκελ, "Βλέπει καλύτερα απ' τα μάτια μας" :)


Όλοι βλέπουν καλύτερα από τα στραβά μου... 

Άλεξ, τρία σε ένα:

Πιο σαφές*, πιο συγκλονιστικό, πιο ρεαλιστικό από το πραγματικό.

* Ξεκάθαρο, ευκρινές;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2013)

Πιο ζωντανό από τη ζωή;
Πιο φυσικό από τη φύση;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2013)

Κατακυρώθηκε το "πιο ζωντανό από τη ζωή" του κυρίου ανωτέρω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2013)

Μερσί. Ο ατζέντης μου θα μιλήσει με τον ατζέντη σας για το θέμα των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2013)

Με την ευκαιρία που ξαναζωντάνεψε το νήμα, μάλλον θα ήταν καλό να εμπλουτιστεί ο τίτλος του. Αδυνατώ να ασχοληθώ τώρα, αλλά μια εντελώς πρόχειρη σκέψη θα ήταν: πληθωρικός -- επιβλητικός, εντυπωσιακός -- που κάνει την υπέρβαση. (Αυτό το τελευταίο θα ήθελα να υπάρχει γιατί, όταν το χρειαστώ, είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην το θυμηθώ).

Δόκτορα, μόλις εισπράξεις κερνάς. Όχι φίου-φίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2013)

Ανυπερθέτως. Την επαύριο. Μανιάνα, πώς να το πω αλλιώς.


----------



## cougr (Oct 26, 2013)

Themis said:


> [...] που κάνει την υπέρβαση. (Αυτό το τελευταίο θα ήθελα να υπάρχει γιατί, όταν το χρειαστώ, είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην το θυμηθώ).



Θέμη, με όλο τον σεβασμό (και το εννοώ) αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τη σχέση αυτής της φράσης με το _larger than life _. Ίσως είμαι λάθος αλλά το _*που κάνει την υπέρβαση*_ πάντα το συνέδεα με το _*make/take the leap*_.


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2013)

Cougr, νομίζω ότι το "larger than life" σημαίνει κατά βάση ότι ξεφεύγεις από τα συνηθισμένα, από την πεπατημένη, από το κατά μέσο όρο αναμενόμενο. Όταν αυτό έχει θετική έννοια, θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί μια χαρά στο ελληνικό "κάνω την υπέρβαση". Ένα παράδειγμα που δίνει το Collins Cobuild είναι: "...not that we should expect all good publishers to be larger than life...". Εδώ βέβαια δεν ξέρουμε τα συμφραζόμενα, και δεν αποκλείεται να αναφέρεται στην προσωπικότητα των εκδοτών. Αν όμως αναφέρεται στην προθυμία τους να αναλάβουν πολιτιστικώς σημαντικά αλλά οικονομικώς ριψοκίνδυνα εγχειρήματα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα ταίριαζε το "κάνω την υπέρβαση".


----------



## cougr (Oct 26, 2013)

@Themis

That sure was quick! Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2013)

*«Κάτι πιο μεγάλο και από την ίδια τη ζωή» λέει για τον Μαντέλα μια 30χρονη Νοτιοαφρικανή*

Αυτός ο τίτλος στο in.gr ελπίζω να μη βοηθήσει να φάμε αμάσητο κι αυτόν τον αγγλισμό. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάποιος θα τους το διορθώσει κι αυτή τη φορά.

Ας πουν «κάτι που ξεπερνούσε τα ανθρώπινα μέτρα».


----------



## Earion (Dec 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ας πουν «κάτι που ξεπερνούσε τα ανθρώπινα μέτρα».



Μπράβο. Αυτό θα έπρεπε να βάλουμε στον τίτλο του νήματος.


----------

